# Cenotaph Rededication - Private Blake Williamson



## Old Sweat (8 Jun 2007)

The Royal Canadian Legion Branch 212 is honouring the memory of Private Blake Williamson, Charles Company 1 RCR, with a special rededication of the cenotaph at North Grenville District High School (NGDHS) in Kemptville on Saturday, 16 June. Private Williamson was a Kemptville native and NGDHS graduate who was killed in action on 11 October 2006.

His name was recently added to the cenotaph under the campaign heading "Afghanistan." The inscription is on the rear of the base, which is the only portion of the cenotaph that is not covered with names. It is quite a moving sight. While none of us hopes it will happen, there unfortunately is lots of room for additions.

The ceremony will begin at the Legion where members of Charles Company, Legion members, army cadets and the colour party will march to the cenotaph. The service at the cenotaph is scheduled to begin at 1100 hours. It will be followed by a reception at the Legion. 

The report in the local paper states that a LAV III will be on display.

Unfortunately there is road construction in Kemptville, so if any one wants directions, PM me.


----------



## RCR Grunt (8 Jun 2007)

Actually, Blake was killed on the 14th of October, 2006, along with Sgt Darcy Tedford.  Both great friends of mine and excellent soldiers.  My condolences to their friends and family.

It should be a great day, Charles company will be there in force and we're bringing along quite a few itmes for display, including a LAV III.

Pro Patria!


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jun 2007)

Grunt,

Thanks for the correction. I took the incorrect date from the local paper, if that was a real excuse.

Speakers will include Private Williamson's mother and the local MP and MPP as well as our mayor, Lance Corporal (retired) Bill Gooch, late Royal Canadian Corps of Signals.


----------

